# NH L170 SS to small



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

So im looking at buying a skid steer in the coming months. I've seen some New Holland L170 for sale with low hours and is about 6 years old for a good price. Is a machine of this size to small for doing smaller commercial parking lots with a 8' pusher box?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Our local Farmers Coop has 3 of them with big fertilizer buckets that they use for snow. I wouldn't see why not with an 8' pusher.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A 170 would do fine with an 8 foot blade unless you get a big dumping at once. We run 10 foot boxes on our L175's with no issues.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I run 2 9foot Kages on a couple smaller (& older) LX565's 42 HP , which would be comparable to the LS 160... they do great


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

How are the New Hollands for reliability?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The ls models are known for electrical problems and I know a few guys who's machines have burned to the ground. I know a heck of a lot more who have them and swear by them. I guess if you get a good one they really are nice machines


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our L175's have been bulletproof. Fluid/filter changes and grease. Over 4K hours on each one.

I wish they hadn't come out with the 200 series, from everything I've seen they're not the best. We're rolling these NH's to Cat either this fall or next spring. Can't beat their lease prices.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Depends on which part of Ontario you are in. If you get heavy dumps, it might be a bit small of a machine for an 8' box. My dad used to have one of those, and it would be a bit small unless you are in southern Ontario.


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

edgeair;1947285 said:


> Depends on which part of Ontario you are in. If you get heavy dumps, it might be a bit small of a machine for an 8' box. My dad used to have one of those, and it would be a bit small unless you are in southern Ontario.


NW corner of GTA is were I would be plowing. Down here most of our snows are under 4" and we would get a couple of 8" snows a winter. But you would never be able to wait to plow a large event after it finishes snowing, since the buildings maintenance guys would be calling you like crazy to plow there lot after the first couple inches are down.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

When equipped w/ dedicated snow tires and maybe even some wheel weights or counterweights....a machine that size can handle an 8fter EASY.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;1947263 said:


> Our L175's have been bulletproof. Fluid/filter changes and grease. Over 4K hours on each one.
> 
> I wish they hadn't come out with the 200 series, from everything I've seen they're not the best. We're rolling these NH's to Cat either this fall or next spring. Can't beat their lease prices.


What is cats lease pricing if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L;1948029 said:


> What is cats lease pricing if you wouldn't mind?


Our payment on each of our 242D's is 349 a month. There's some kind of finance charge that Cat Financial charges, I think it was 500 up front.

Cab/heat/air, 2 speed, high flow and ride control. I'm not sure if it's all Cat dealers or just our local one here.


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1948580 said:


> Our payment on each of our 242D's is 349 a month. There's some kind of finance charge that Cat Financial charges, I think it was 500 up front.
> 
> Cab/heat/air, 2 speed, high flow and ride control. I'm not sure if it's all Cat dealers or just our local one here.


Wow that's a really good price, I doubt you could find that up here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

f150skidoo;1949118 said:


> Wow that's a really good price, I doubt you could find that up here.


Nothing else is even close. I can't justify owning for what the lease costs. New machines every 3 years, and the only maintenance we do is grease and oil changes. I'm pretty sure it's just the dealer here in OH. Their website for a while claimed to be the highest volume skid steer sales in the US. Just buying the deals for the recognition.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1948580 said:


> Our payment on each of our 242D's is 349 a month. There's some kind of finance charge that Cat Financial charges, I think it was 500 up front.
> 
> Cab/heat/air, 2 speed, high flow and ride control. I'm not sure if it's all Cat dealers or just our local one here.


Wow, that is a good deal!


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1948580 said:


> Our payment on each of our 242D's is 349 a month. There's some kind of finance charge that Cat Financial charges, I think it was 500 up front.
> 
> Cab/heat/air, 2 speed, high flow and ride control. I'm not sure if it's all Cat dealers or just our local one here.


Hey how did you like your 242D for pushing snow. 
Would be interested in hearing if you have had any issues with it and any likes or dislikes on the machine. 
Thanks


----------

